# Antiperspirant that doesn't stain t shirts?



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Not sure if anyone else has found this happening but an antiperspirant that i have used for about a year tends to leave marks on white and light coloured t shirts, yellow staining (not from sweat) im not a heavy sweater, the stains stay.

The one ive used is L'Oreal Men Expert, i like it but i messes up the underarm of t shirts with these stains.

Have you found one that doesn't?


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont spray deodourant with ur t shirt on, ur spose to hold the can 30cm from ur armpit, do it shirtless


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

What happened to good ole trial and error, are people that lazy now that they have to put up a thread about it on the internet.

Your dirty son, go wash.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Sure Cotton Fresh Womens


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Oi switch! What you doing in my front room with no clothes on?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Oi switch! What you doing in my front room with no clothes on?


Ask your daughter !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

She's too old for you


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Mingster said:


> She's too old for you


Damn, don't it make you feel old when they leave school ?


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> What happened to good ole *trial and error*, are people that lazy now that they have to put up a thread about it on the internet.
> 
> Your dirty son, go wash.


Trial and error means more ruined t shirts im afraid.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

switch said:


> Damn, don't it make you feel old when they leave school ?


I've got a huge list of things that make me feel old, mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

balance said:


> Trial and error means more ruined t shirts im afraid.


Don't be afraid.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

nivea anti persperant cream, its in the womens section but smells like a cream and lasts all day and doesnt leave stains


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dove - think it's unisex, perfect deodorant


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Triple dry 72hr. from boots. apply at night before bed its top quality gear but expensive


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

its got to be sure sport for men, it comes in a black n gold can.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Never experienced this, ever :S


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

mitchum stick, cannot go wrong!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

ive got a gillette roll on with anti-stain, or just wear a vest, or use womens, it smell nicer.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

nivea roll on for me


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nivea for men Invisible


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

I spray anti-perspirant from distance of about 40cm and then wait 3-4 minutes before putting t-shirt on, just do other things while i'm waiting


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

L'Oreal men expert *Gerrard Butler voice*

Asda have them on offer i think at about £2 a can .. really worth it as they are like £3+ everywhere else.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

sure for men does the job


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

old spice never gives stains...


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

pit rock


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sure Men Invisible Ice - using it currently, doesn't appear to leave any sort of mark.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Roll on!! Then listen to YMCA and do all the actions. By the end of the song you'l have nice dry pits that wont spoil obviously too tight tee shirts. Yyyyy Mmmmmm Cccccccccc Aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

jonny1990 said:


> Dove - think it's unisex, perfect deodorant


Thanks, i will try it.



BigBarnBoy said:


> Triple dry 72hr. from boots. apply at night before bed its top quality gear but expensive


Gonna have a look for that one too.



TheThomo25 said:


> its got to be sure sport for men, it comes in a black n gold can.


Another one for me to try.

Im basically looking for that nice smelling, actually works, doesn't leave white powder under the arms, doesn't stain clothing etc so will be trying a few different ones mentioned here till im happy


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

@OrganicSteel maybe the womens products dont do this so much.

@gymjim yeah been reading good things about mitchum products a few days ago.

@fullyloaded thanks, i will try it

@chris27 thanks too

@G-man99 thanks too

@a184 maybe i should start doing this myself

@Lloyd DA this is what i have been using, i feel its the L'Oreal men expert thats the culprit so going to try alternatives.

@immy will try

@vduboli old spice is for old men 

@gb666 what rock?

@DiggyV sounds good, will try

@Mighty Sparrow, will post vid of myself doing that, lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel reccomended "Eau de Bellend" to me, he wears it regularly...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

For armpits I use Ice Guard, when you have to kill every motherf*cking last piece of scummy bacteria......Accept no substitutes.

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1288

It's a fiver, lasts the best part of a year and leaves you fresh from dusk to dawn. It has no fragrance but you could just use aftershave on your outer clothes to smell good, this is what I do and it works! 986 women CANNOT be wrong


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

987 now...yeah I type as I f**ck


----------

